# PS3 CoD4 Online Ruined by Hacker PLEASE HELP!



## Marksman1020 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hope you enjoy my heartbraking story.

So, this morning, I finally got a PSN account, and I was super happy. I wasted the rest of today playing CoD4 online (well, actually, 2hours and 48minutes) and got to level14. I was owning in a S&D game with my uzi, when I get knifed by some guy using a ghost hack! Well, since I was doing to good, I just kept playing. At the end, of course, the hacker won.

But something a little unexpected happened, my rank went to 1, and my xp required to go to the new level was around 9,900,000!!!!!!

I also couldn't join any games because it said I didn't have the rank to!
I still had all of my custom classes, my challenges, was able to get the same guns, my clan tag, etc.

And, since I was the top of my team (my team was crap) at the end of that game, I doubt it was a coincidence that a hacker was in the game when that happened. It was also the THIRD hacker I met.. just thought I should state that.

Any ideas? I tried going back in the online screen, messing with my clan tag and classes, restarting the ps3, relogging into PSN, and restarting CoD4.

Please help me, I can't play in any games and I was really having fun too 

Thank you in advance.

Edit: In case this matters at all, it is a 40gb console. (Quite an older one, got it the christmas after it the PS3 was released.)


----------



## Marksman1020 (Feb 5, 2011)

This site isn't too active huh? 

Oh well, I can wait.. just as long as there is a way to fix this.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

You might want to contact Activision support as I don't there are any steps you can take to regain this other than creating a new PSN account.


----------



## Marksman1020 (Feb 5, 2011)

elvenleader3 said:


> You might want to contact Activision support as I don't there are any steps you can take to regain this other than creating a new PSN account.


So many times I've gotten that answer..

I've contacted Activision, contacted a PSN moderator, posted on 2 tech support forums.. and so far nothing has worked..

My last choice remains to be creating a new PSN account.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Delete the *Game Data* from *Game Data Utility* and load the game again. It should be normal, except your rank would be max (55). You can go prestige thou (you get new icon and lose EVERYTHING, guns, camos, challenges etc) and start from level 1 again.


----------



## Marksman1020 (Feb 5, 2011)

hasseli said:


> Delete the *Game Data* from *Game Data Utility* and load the game again. It should be normal, except your rank would be max (55). You can go prestige thou (you get new icon and lose EVERYTHING, guns, camos, challenges etc) and start from level 1 again.


I simply refuse to "cheat" to level 55. And I know what prestiging is.
And besides, wouldn't doing that effect every user on my PS3?


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

It doesn't hurt you anyhow. Just try to delete the game data, it won't delete anything you need.

I know that "cheating" makes playing very boring. I just wanted you to know, that you might be level 55, if the hacker set you to level 55.


----------



## Marksman1020 (Feb 5, 2011)

hasseli said:


> It doesn't hurt you anyhow. Just try to delete the game data, it won't delete anything you need.
> 
> I know that "cheating" makes playing very boring. I just wanted you to know, that you might be level 55, if the hacker set you to level 55.


I actually just gave up and tried this.. all it did was make me download the update again, didn't fix anything.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey all,

There was no Call of Duty Prestige mode for MW1 I believe

I think the best option would be to create a new PSN account just for CoD4

Other then that, it is something that only Activition or Infinity Ward or maybe the PS admins can sort.

Sorry we can't help more then this,
Redeye


----------



## Marksman1020 (Feb 5, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> There was no Call of Duty Prestige mode for MW1 I believe
> 
> ...


There was a prestige mode for mw1, I'm not sure if there was on PC but there was on consoles.

When I created a new PSN account, it got ruined by hacks and got lots of guns and camos unlocked, + did every challenge without giving me the rewards..

And, at least you guys bothered to help 

By the way, I contacted Activision support after I made this thread and they didn't help me whatsoever.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Activision sucks then.

What was there answer may I ask?

Also, we try to help as much as we can. But issues like this are out of our hands as they say.

Perhaps you could try Infinity Ward somehow


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I remember when I played Modern Warfare for the PC on my friend's computer, all he did to let me play was make a new profile. Perhaps you could try that.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey -WOLF-,

The PC version and the Console version differ in Multi-Player.

The fact that the PS3 has Prestige in it shows me that


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay my bad! I really doubt Infinity Ward even has a technical support, I know with Electronic Arts you will always go through them, and that's typical for publishers (especially large ones) and even so they probably won't do anything about it (what can they do, really?)


----------



## deadman07ut (Mar 23, 2012)

i had the same problem 
i wanted to ask something .
i had this problem and I want to know that if we can play any other online game properly on our ps3 and psn.will this hack or bug will have any effect on our other games like cod mw3?
plz answer my friend .PLZ


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

deadman07ut said:


> i had the same problem
> i wanted to ask something .
> i had this problem and I want to know that if we can play any other online game properly on our ps3 and psn.will this hack or bug will have any effect on our other games like cod mw3?
> plz answer my friend .PLZ


Hey mate,

I don't think you should have any issue with your other games, just CoD4.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

There was a video a while back called "Save CoD 4/5" It is something that people are spreading around so that the developers know that the gaming community cares about the golden age of the series, and that they should release security patches to combat hackers. It's really sad how hackers can ruin the fun for everybody, and how developers are deliberately ignoring the issue.


----------



## Vplus2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok, i'm an Xbox 360 gamer and a friend had the same issue with his CoD4 game.
He had pretty much the same problem that you have.
But he managed to solve it by finding another hacker and having the hacker bring him up to 10th prestige.
Of course that meant that he wasn't able to rank up anymore because he was already the highest rank, but that was my friend's initial goal anyways.
Now for your problem, i know that there are also some type of hacks where the hacker spawns bots and killing those bots gives you a LOT of XP. 
I guess that way you can get rid of that huge amount of negative XP you have.

Keep in mind though that these experiences i'm talking about all happened on the Xbox 360.
I don't know for a fact if it's all goes the same way on the PS3. 
but judging from your description, it seems similiar enough.

I don't know if getting the huge amounts of XP will help you with the problem though.
I guess to counter this hack, having the help of another hacker seems the best option.
And don't worry about "oh i don't know any hackers" because you run into them a lot on CoD4 nowadays.


----------

